# dust in your fish tank harm fishers???



## jaytee91 (Dec 17, 2008)

i jst brought a new fish tank * 25 Litres

i had to set the tempreture right for 2 days now theres abit of dust particles inside the tank and it has been filled with water , would this harm the fishes?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

jaytee91 said:


> i jst brought a new fish tank * 25 Litres
> 
> i had to set the tempreture right for 2 days now theres abit of dust particles inside the tank and it has been filled with water , would this harm the fishes?


jt:

Three questions:

[1] Have you placed aggregate or other material in the bottom of your tank?

[2] Are you familiar with the concept of cycling?

[3] Are you familiar with water conditioners such as *Seachem Prime*?

TR


----------



## eterry (Dec 7, 2008)

*Dust*

If it is fibers or hairs then they can be eaten and kill fish. If it's just dust then it will settle or be pulled into the filter. If you didn't wash your gravel before you put it in the tank then do a water change and vacuum it. Make sure you keep the tank clean and don't shut off your filter to clean it. If you do that then your fish will probably be ok. Keep good aeration in the tank. Most fish die from "new tank sydrome"(no cycle) or a dirty tank(lazy keeper). GL


----------

